# Sunday Jon boat tournaments



## kpreston84 (Dec 15, 2015)

Just looking to see who might be interested in fishing some Sunday tournaments.  My work schedule doesn't allow for to many saturdays. So I figured this might work for others as well and maybe give a second tournament on some weekends for others. I will get rules and schedule together later. But the rules will be the same as most and will mostly be north ga lakes. ALL anglers will be welcome. No exceptions. Will be electric only. No gas motors. Will be once a month on Sundays starting in January. We will fish a different lake every month and a random classic. 100% pay back. And all club dues will go to top three in classic plus regular tournament dues. If you have any questions or comments. Please feel free to share. Just trying to get something rolling. Thank you for reading.


----------



## hunt1864 (Dec 27, 2015)

What lakes are you going to fish?


----------



## kpreston84 (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't gotten the rules posted yet. But here are the lakes and dates. 
Jan 31 - Black Shoals
Feb 28 - Cedar creek
Mar 27 - Sandy Creek
Apr 24 - Bear Creek
May 29 - Varner 
Jun 26 - Hickory Log
Jul 24 - Lathem
Aug 28 - Fort Yargo
Sep 25 - Yahoola
Oct 23 - Classic


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 14, 2016)

Many Sunday trails have tried, and many have failed. Good luck


----------



## LIPS (Jan 14, 2016)

Steve78 said:


> Many Sunday trails have tried, and many have failed. Good luck



You gotta work hard at putting bigger pots on the line. The last year I ran JBA we were pretty close to 20 boat average first half of season then guys dropped out because of points


----------



## Hogthis (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey just wondering if this is still happening and how will I be able to sign up thanks


----------



## Reminex (Jan 21, 2016)

LIPS said:


> You gotta work hard at putting bigger pots on the line. The last year I ran JBA we were pretty close to 20 boat average first half of season then guys dropped out because of points



I miss those days of lil water and JBA and the Jbait. Jonboat clubs need guys like you and Terry Lee back running things.


----------



## kpreston84 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry for the lateness. We will be starting up this sunday. I will have rules for everyone that shows up. I will try to get them all up here before the weekend. Club dues will be 50$ a boat and each tournament will be $50 a boat. All club dues will go to the winners of 1st, 2nd and 3rd places in the classic. Points throughout the year will be on a 10 point system. Points will be given to the top 10 boats. Again. Sorry for the lateness. I will work hard on the rules to have them posted soon. Thank you.


----------



## kpreston84 (Jan 28, 2016)

You will be able to sign up at the ramp.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 29, 2016)

I plan on fishing  solo. Will that  be $50 for me to fish or $25?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm  liking this once a month deal.
Mr. P if you need me to come net for you let me know.


----------



## kpreston84 (Jan 30, 2016)

Prices will be 50$ a boat. One or 2 people. 40 for entry and 10 big fish is how  going to split this up.


----------



## kpreston84 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Rules*

1. All GA game laws will be followed 
2. All lake rules will apply
3. All boats will be electric only. NO GAS. NO EXCEPTIONS. 
4. No trolling
5. 5 fish limit
6. Only 1 dead fish can be weighed in. Half pound deduction per dead fish. 
7. All boaters must have a livewell/cooler system that can sustain fish
8. No stringers
9. All livewell and coolers will be checked before tournament start
10. No alcohol
11. Artificial bait only
12. No trolling
13. Only one line out per angler at a time. No exceptions
14. 100 ft fishing courtesy at all times
15. All park fees, lake and parking will be anglers responsibility to pay
16. If no fish are caught or tournament is canceled. All money will follow to next tournament. 
17. All teams must have a captain. Subs can be made, but one of the original members must be in the boat. Subs can not be other anglers from the club. Classic must be original 2 signing members to be eligible to fish classic.
18. All monies must be paid 15 minutes prior to blast off or you will not be eligible to fish that days tournament.
19. Late to weigh will be 1lb penalty for every minute late. After 15 minutes will be disqualified.
20. All tournament times will be discussed before tournament starts. 
21. In the case of inclement weather. Majority vote will determine if we fish or not.
22. Points will be on a 10pt system.  Ex. 1st=10 2nd=9 all the way to 10th=1. If we have less than 10 boats. Points will still follow the same system. You must weigh in fish to obtain points for the day.
23. 12" minimum. Unless lake rules are longer. 
24. All competitors must sign a copy of the rules. 
25. All anglers will be expected to know the rules.
26. All fish will be weighed on the same scales. 
27. Short fish will not be counted and will carry a 3pt deduction. 2 short fish will equal a disqualification for the day. Courtesy measures are encouraged. Pre measuring is encouraged.
28. Classic will be fished by the top 6 in points for the season. 
29. Classic will be a previous fished lake chosen at the last season tournament on a random draw.
30. Enjoy the fishing season and thank you for fishing.


----------



## kpreston84 (Jan 30, 2016)

Blast off at black shoals will be 8:20 am. Gates open at 8:00am.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 3, 2016)

What were the results at Black Shoals? Weights, number of anglers etc?


----------



## kpreston84 (Feb 4, 2016)

I was the only boat that showed. No weight was drawn. I will try again at cedar.


----------



## tsnider08 (Feb 4, 2016)

Keep posting man. Everyday bump it to the top. If you stick with it you will eventually draw some boats.


----------



## kpreston84 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sorry to inform you late. We will not be having tournaments.


----------

